
The Übermensch in the Cuckoo’s Nest: Malware in AI-Human Hybrids - hinchlt
https://sociable.co/technology/ubermensch-cuckoos-nest-malware-ai-human-hybrids/
======
hinchlt
"If malware still exists in the future, our hospitals may be treating patients
with chronic implant disorders whose illnesses may look like something out of
Dante’s “Inferno” or "The Book of the Dead."

